# Wiring Question



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I looked at the schematics on hoslotcarring and the olf wired harold one that was posted a while ago and since I was planning on having the track reverse direction, I was wondering if it was possible to implement old wierd harold's fuse design (running under the track straight from the power supply) on the hoslotcarring design ( I didn't want fuse holders on the side since I'm now attempting to put together a modified Tuckaway, hopefully before the holidays)?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I've built MANY tracks & I use circuit breakers from NAPA rather than fuses. off hand I'm not sure of the ratings, but I go in & ask for the lowest that they have. They reset after a short break ( enough time to disconnect the problem) which saves the hassle of replacing fuses. If you use one on each lane only the offending driver who hooked up wrong will be affected and the race can continue while he/she corrects their controller hook-up too.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Johnny, my circutbreakers are in and I was wondering is there some special way to mount them, i.e ...Do I need to use plastic/rubber washers to prevent them from shorting out? Is it okay to install them in the positive/redwire lane (go by the hoslotcarracing wiring diagram?). Do I need to build a box around them to protect them from the dampness of my basement?


----------

